# Clowning Around



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

For me just standing looking creepy, no jump scares, with clowns you don't need much


----------



## Bobo_ (Sep 23, 2014)

I see! for me it has always been getting in there face and actually chasing them. I work outside so I have a wide range to do anything.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Bobo_ said:


> I see! for me it has always been getting in there face and actually chasing them. I work outside so I have a wide range to do anything.


Yeah, my shtick is to try and be mistaken as a lifesize prop, which I'm surrounded by, then I make subtle movements like a turn of head to startle


----------



## Bobo_ (Sep 23, 2014)

Smart thinking! I just love being a clown 'cus you can practically do anything and its okay


----------



## jobrya (Sep 26, 2008)

Interesting thread. I also look forward to hearing from others. I have thought about dressing as one for Halloween but what is mainly holding me back is that I don't have a large personality to pull it off, i.e. leaning more towards the getting into their face and being more verbal vs the subtle movements. I have done Michael Myers and Frankenstein's monster with success, but am always looking to expand into other areas.


----------



## Bobo_ (Sep 23, 2014)

Just take into consideration that once you are a clown you basically transform into a completely other person. Additionally you don't have to act the same and socially conform. Look at it as a way that you are essentially using it as a scapegoat for your inner self that is always subsided. However, if you still don't feel that stepping out like that is your thing, you can find ways to bring out a rather creepy, melancholy, secluded, clown which can very well be just as creepy as you don't approach people and you leave a sliver of mystery there. This can be brought forth especially through (a) costume and (b) mannerisms. I'd really like to see what you were going for with your costume if you don't mind sharing


----------



## Crinkie (Aug 16, 2014)

. 
This is my scary clown makeup for this year. I can not take credit for the idea. I found it on another website, imgur. OP created the teeth with false fingernails and secured them with latex. I purchased a used rental clown suit from eBay. This is my test run. Think I'll scare some folks?

Thank you for creating this thread as I'm unsure how exactly what to do. I picked up an old Jack-in-the-box that sounds creepy tinny and was going to play that, maybe have some balloons with a bloody hand print or two.


----------



## Bobo_ (Sep 23, 2014)

love the makeup! very nice touch and I've never seen that before. This will be my makeup for the season which is actually a prosthetic applied with spirit gum. 









and my costume 









I love the idea of using balloons and i bet that would really be scary, knock em right off their feet. especially if you got some white balloons that you could get bloody. I use just a machete and a clown horn, and I can share the details on those if you're interested, I've definitely done my fair share of research on what seems to work best and I also have my fair share of experience too if you need help.


----------



## Crinkie (Aug 16, 2014)

Clown horn will get their attention, lol! Do you talk at all? Yes, would appreciate any tips. I'm a newbie to home haunting and am so impressed with others creativity.
I haven't tried any prosthetics. Are they fairly easy to apply? I like your makeup too. What products do you use? I purchased professional clown makeup last year for a scary witch I did. Worked put pretty well but I had a heck of a time getting it all off.

I'm volunteering at a local charity haunt and the theme is killer cannibal ********. I'm going to do the same makeup but no clown costume. My hubby is volunteering too and we've come up with a story line that I'm his monster wife and have escaped. He'll carry a broken leash and I'll have chain around my waist. I know my look and surprise will scare folks, but I'm not sure if I should make any noises. Thoughts?


----------



## Crinkie (Aug 16, 2014)

Scorpion64, you are creepy, lol! I understand why victims think you're a prop. I bet you get some good screams. Do you use any props or have a background theme?


----------



## Bobo_ (Sep 23, 2014)

Crinkie said:


> Clown horn will get their attention, lol! Do you talk at all? Yes, would appreciate any tips. I'm a newbie to home haunting and am so impressed with others creativity.
> I haven't tried any prosthetics. Are they fairly easy to apply? I like your makeup too. What products do you use? I purchased professional clown makeup last year for a scary witch I did. Worked put pretty well but I had a heck of a time getting it all off.
> 
> I'm volunteering at a local charity haunt and the theme is killer cannibal ********. I'm going to do the same makeup but no clown costume. My hubby is volunteering too and we've come up with a story line that I'm his monster wife and have escaped. He'll carry a broken leash and I'll have chain around my waist. I know my look and surprise will scare folks, but I'm not sure if I should make any noises. Thoughts?


Well I'll start at the top. Yes I talk, I do a lot of talking in fact and I do a lot of improv/scary/funny work, Its kind of hard to explain but really gets a rise out of people for sure; however there are times I keep my mouth shut and that does the trick to, you really just have to get a sense of the field and go from there, my work is always varied and unpredictable, that's what makes me scary.

Prosthetic masks are either really easy to apply or really hard and you wont really know until you try it. Mine is a per-handpainted mask that will probably only take about 10-15 minutes to apply considering i don't have to do any painting on it beforehand. you can easily apply it with spirit gum and I know there are tutorials you can watch on youtube if you're interested. And if you're interested in the makeup that I was wearing before the prosthetic, it was just professional grade clown makeup kit, Im not sure about the brand though. A good thing to do is look up makeup ideas for creepy clowns on pinterest. 

As for your roles I would suggest having mutual confrontation between you and your husband and make sure that the audience is involved in it, either through him trying to physically get the audience involved or keep the audience between the two of you this will give a closed off feeling. another good way would be to try to grab at them and have your husband yell at you you and keep you away.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Crinkie (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to write all this up. Our first haunt night is on the 4th. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Bobo_ (Sep 23, 2014)

yeah! please do! I'd love to hear how it goes.


----------

